# Bandy Bandy



## Fuscus (Nov 2, 2012)

This little guy was handed in to me. Its back was broken and was passed on to Australia Zoo who almost certainly euthanized it. It appears that the injury was non-accidental :evil:


----------



## jase75 (Nov 2, 2012)

That makes me so angry, some people are so ignorant.


----------



## Rob (Nov 2, 2012)

Well that blows. Such a good looking animal, too.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Nov 2, 2012)

Aww the poor animal 
I would love to own a Bandy Bandy, this just breaks my heart


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Nov 2, 2012)

something that constantly happens,funny thing is nobody seems to know how the back was broken,i picked a tree snake up like that a couple months back on a job site. Some friggin hero was responsible


----------

